
Jackline: XMPP client in OCaml - luu
https://github.com/hannesm/jackline
======
profquail
The license on this is...interesting.

~~~
scrollaway
I can't tell if it's a troll or not. Regardless, it's a wonderful way to get
your work/license dismissed as non-free software, as non-professional, _and_
as offensive all at the same time, regardless of the intent. Completely
undistributable.

Very sad, considering the software itself seems useful.

~~~
ectoplasm
It's actually kind of funny, because unless I'm missing something, my
girlfriend is allowed to download the software, relicense it under a license
of her choosing or release it into the public domain, and then send the
sanitized version on to me. Not only that, but there's no mechanism for
someone to prove that this didn't happen if I simply do it myself. I guess
that's why you don't try to write a license!

~~~
bnegreve
What you could be missing is that the goal of this license is not to protect
this not-so-important piece of software but to give you (?) a sense of what
institutional discrimination feels like.

As a white heterosexual male, it does make me think.

~~~
scrollaway
> As a white heterosexual male, it does make me think.

All it achieved here is made me immediately lose trust in the person who wrote
the software and dismiss what they were trying to put forward (which was only
mildly related to the license).

Then again, I have that same reaction whenever I see anyone being
racist/sexist/xenophobic or what have you, whether it's towards me or someone
else. So maybe you're right.

But I don't think humanity has ever solved a problem by doing it to other
people. "I'm gonna be sexist to men just to show THEM what it's like!" doesn't
just seem dumb, it's also counterproductive.

------
mike-cardwell
Please consider making this work with keysync:

[https://guardianproject.info/apps/keysync/](https://guardianproject.info/apps/keysync/)

~~~
hannesm
[author of jackline here] interesting idea, but since I'm not willing to audit
all the other xmpp clients, I won't import any OTR private keys. I'm willing
to import trusted fingerprints of contacts, though.

also, imho people should get used to key rollover / revocation / renewals,
rather than pretending that you have a life-long key.

~~~
mike-cardwell
It's not that I want to keep a key for a long time, it's that I have several
different clients and I want to share whatever key I'm currently using across
them. That way I only have to stick the fingerprint of one OTR key on my
business cards.

~~~
hannesm
why not then print a shared secret on your business card, and use the
socialist millionaires problem
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_millionaire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_millionaire))?

edited, added some explanation: (since there's a time span between handing out
your card and verifying the FP, in which your key might have get
compromised... and thus the one who received the card cannot verify whether
you really got compromised and needed to update your key, or an attacker
intercepted with a new key)...

